# Peach Mead



## vcasey (Jul 1, 2010)

Time to clean out the pantry again and while looking around I discovered a can of Oregon Peach, Dark Muscavado Sugar, Cinnamon Sticks and some extra Orange Blossom Honey. I decided they needed to be made into something and since my son's been asking for some peach cobbler I thought a mead style twist would be interesting. So I mixed it all together with some 71B and the usual suspects and now we wait and see.


----------



## vcasey (Jul 2, 2010)

This is before I gave it a stir this morning. Tastes like - Peach Cobbler. 
Hope everyone has a nice 4th. We're just going to enjoy the rain Alex has kindly tossed our way.


----------



## fivebk (Jul 2, 2010)

I think I can smell it from here!!!!

BOB


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jul 2, 2010)

I love that your son asks for peach cobbler and you make mead. This makes sense to me.


----------



## vcasey (Jul 2, 2010)

He thought it was pretty funny as well. However he does know how to cook, he makes an outstanding peach cobbler and we have the supplies, so if he really wants peach cobbler..........


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes. it's always a toss-up at our house too - ferment or eat? Hmmm...


----------



## Waldo (Jul 2, 2010)

I want that recipe !!!!!


----------



## vcasey (Jul 2, 2010)

Let's see for 1 gallon
1 can of Oregon Peach Puree (less 10 oz that will go in the secondary), 1 cup of frozen peach slices, 6 oz of Dark Muscavado Sugar, 4 Cinnamon Sticks (2 in the primary and 2 in the secondary), Orange Blossom Honey to 1092, a package of 71B, P/E, Y/N, &amp; Acid Blend. I may add more cinnamon and Dark Muscavado Sugar to get the taste I want, but I'll wait and see. 
Right now the fermentation is going well and I hope the peach flavor will continue to come through but I saved the extra as insurance and I may use more sugar as well.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2010)

Now that just sounds delish!


----------



## vcasey (Jul 7, 2010)

This dropped very quickly and the SG has at 1 for a couple of days so time to stabilize, sorbate, rack and let it sit for a bit. Will need more cinnamon and I'll use some left over peach (the extra 10 oz I put aside) after that I'll need to see how close this comes to peach cobbler. Hubby says it looks like mud!


----------



## vcasey (Jul 10, 2010)

Starting the long clearing process!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 10, 2010)

How long before you will rack it off the sedient


----------



## vcasey (Jul 10, 2010)

Really don't know how long I'll wait. I fermented it to dry in the bucket and left most of the lees behind when I racked it a few days ago. The sediment that you see now is very loose and not very compact. My game plan is to wait a bit and see because I believe this will compact if given some time.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 13, 2010)

how is this going? found this post just doing some surfing and it looks interesting!


----------



## vcasey (Sep 13, 2010)

So far so good. I racked it this past weekend &amp; glad I made extra since it really drops sediment. Once its clear I'll start adding the spices.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure whats wrong vcasey but for some reason I cannot see the picture you posted of how it looks now...you did post one didn't you


----------



## vcasey (Sep 14, 2010)

I just knew you would call me on the pics Waldo! None were taken - 
sorry, just a crazy weekend and now its behind a bunch of stuff. I'll 
try and remember next time.



Will this do until I play with this mead again?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2010)

UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, sugar cookies!


----------



## vcasey (Oct 1, 2010)

Wade said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, sugar cookies!



Kinda, soy butterscotch cookies. They were gone in a day!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 1, 2010)

Ooops, butterscotch not my favorite! Now why did you go and ruin a good drool fest?


----------



## vcasey (Oct 1, 2010)

Wade said:


> Ooops, butterscotch not my favorite! Now why did you go and ruin a good drool fest?



The next batch was sugar, but these were way better.


----------



## pizz65 (Oct 2, 2010)

What is Dark Muscavado sugar??


----------



## vcasey (Oct 2, 2010)

pizz65 said:


> What is Dark Muscavado sugar??



Borrowed from Wiki


*Muscovado* is a type of unrefined brown sugar with a strong molasses flavor.
Also known as "Barbados
sugar" or "moist sugar", muscovado is very dark brown and slightly 
coarser and stickier than most brown sugars. Muscovado takes its flavor 
and color from its source, sugarcane juice. It offers good resistance to high temperatures and has a reasonably long shelf life. It is commonly used in baking recipes and making whiskey.
Muscovado sugar can be used in most recipes where brown sugar is called
for, by slightly reducing the liquid content of the recipe. 

Really makes a difference in baking.


----------



## Ankita (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey vcasey,
You did a great job and its appreciable.
The Mead you made is looking delicious and yummy.





Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## vcasey (Jan 16, 2011)

Clear, beautiful yellow/gold, lots of peach with a little less then expected but very nice hint of cinnamon and a terrific mouth feel. Now bottled with about 2 tablespoons left over to taste and dream about for a another year or more.

I got the same error message but it let me post the picture!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, I think Im drooling!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds really good!


----------



## Kemo (Feb 3, 2011)

hey when i see you guys post recipe's i dont see the use of bentonite very often. Is there a reason for that?


----------

